# My Consumer Cellular Link II Flip Phone



## fmdog44 (Nov 22, 2021)

I can't move pics from the phone to my computer. I went on you tube searching how to do it and saw some phone need things to be able to do it. They start rattling off tech stuff that is Greek to me so I'm stuck That sucks.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 23, 2021)

Call Consumer Cellular and they will tell you.  Their customer service has always been great to me!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 23, 2021)

If you can, e mail them to yourself.....


----------



## officerripley (Nov 23, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> If you can, e mail them to yourself.....


I agree; I've got a fancy iPhone and a computer and a printer that supposedly can move pictures around in all kinds of ways (I hear) but the easiest way for me seems to be as Ken says, email 'em to myself.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 24, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> If you can, e mail them to yourself.....


@fmdog44  Did you try this??


----------



## caroln (Nov 24, 2021)

terry123 said:


> Call Consumer Cellular and they will tell you.  Their customer service has always been great to me!


Customer service at Consumer Cellular is the best!  

No tech knowledge needed.  All you need is the USB cord that came with your phone.  One end attaches to the phone and other end to your computer and you download the pics.  If you've never done it before, your computer will probably say it's adding a new device (your phone) and then a window should open where you can choose which pictures to download.  

But someone at Consumer Cellular will hold your hand during this process.  I can't tell you the number of times they had to explain things to me, step by agonizing step, when I changed from my flip phone to my Android phone.   

If all else fails, I can plug up my husband's flip phone and give you the step by step directions.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 24, 2021)

I am reading some phone don't have tht function I had one that did but other than that it was junk. After the third Doro failed to work they sent me a LINK II and this is the one that does not have the function.


Ken N Tx said:


> If you can, e mail them to yourself.....


Can't email with this flip phone


----------

